# Olive 03HD Streamer?



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been looking at this now since it was announced and was curious if anyone has any of there other streamers or this one in particular. It seems like it would fit my bill very nicely but i was hopeing for your opinions before i pull the trigger.:T Any better ones out there at a better price? I would like it to do video but i don't think this does. Any thoughts and suggestions would be great. Thanks, Bambino.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know much about this unit. If my quick search is correct, it is pretty dicey at a $999 price tag.

For that price you can get a PlayOn!HD, PCH, O!Play... in fact you can get several of those units for around the house and they all are proven streamers with lots of features- even more than the 03HD.

Again the price is what has me balking... I probably would build an HTPC before spending this much on just a streamer.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Bill i'll have to check out the other streamers you listed, i like the Olive but like you said it is spendy and i would allmost be better off just sticking with my PS3. The thing about the Olive is it's sound quality is supposed to be great.:dontknow:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll get excellent sound quality from the PS3 or the other streamers I mentioned.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The PS3 really does not sound bad, maybe i should just stick with that and use my money for more useful items in the system.:sn:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

bambino said:


> The PS3 really does not sound bad, maybe i should just stick with that and use my money for more useful items in the system.:sn:




The PS3 doesn't degrade the audio, so whatever quality you rip your CDs at is how good it will sound. No different than playing through a CD player or DVD player.

I agree... save your money and buy more movies/CDs or a good universal remote or something!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

+1 to that.:T Thanks for the help.:sn:


----------

